# Malwarebytes error 0xc000001d



## rodb

He is the requested info, I do have the install disc.


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: Malwarebytes error*

Hello rodb.

This is not infection related.

The issue is seen on older machines with CPUs that are currently incompatible with the latest version of MBAM and one of it's components, QT.

Malwarebytes developers have a workaround in place that will allow you to run MBAM 2.1.8.1057
You'll first need to download and install it from here:
http://downloads.malwarebytes.org/file/mbam/

At the final installation screen, do not click Finish. Leave that screen open, and continue below.

Next...download the file - Malwarebytes_2.1.8_SSE2_Hotfix.exe - from this link and save it to your desktop, or other easy to access location.

https://malwarebytes.box.com/s/7yxf8at2gv2yu3x4h6qlvtevziq3ziut

Next...double click on the file to open it and follow the prompts.

A command window will open.
You should see several messages indicating files had been copied.
Click OK on the message box and press any key to close the command window which opened.

Now, click Finish on the installation screen, and MBAM should open without issue.

Let me know if that works.


----------



## rodb

Worked great ! Thanks so much


----------



## tetonbob

:thumb: You're quite welcome, I'm happy to have helped.

I see nothing in the logs to suggest there's any malware present, so you should be good to go!


----------

